# Install Friday - need help to prepare



## rcans2 (Oct 24, 2012)

On Friday afternoon DirecTV is installing 1 Genie and 2 clients (C31). I want to run cable in attic ahead of time. I posted in installation forum but haven't received any responses. (please see direcTV General- then installation forum) I know there are some on this forum who have had the Genie/clients installed. I need to do some prewiring cable before they come.
Can you tell me specifically wiring from disk down to Genie and clients?. I don't know the rules on posting in two forums, but for more information on my questions, please refer to the installation forum.

I have two TV's at one end of the house that will be clients but have to feed cables down walls to get to Tv's. There is one TV at the other end of the house which is where the Genie will be. The disk might be placed at either end of the house but most likely at the end with the 1 TV and Genie. 

I have lots of questions like do I need to have AC outlet in attic? I have two openings to the attic and I believe I would have to run wires to one of these openings so installer can accesss. 
Thanks.


----------



## cwtech (Oct 12, 2012)

wiring for this wouldnt be any different than wiring for any other, to make it easier on the installer just be sure all cables are rg6 scc (solid copper core) and that the cables all meet at 1 spot which is were the installer will install the splitter in your case sounds like attic ( you dont need all cables going outside unless you just want them too considering you are getting a swm system ( SWiM stands for single wire multiswitch ) if you wanted to get ahead for the installer you could run 1 line from attic to outside, but this might be best for the installer to do, keep in mind the direction for line of sight for the dish, but the installer will mount the dish and have 1 cable from dish to a grounding location ( best is next to the house meter ) were he will either put a ground block and from here go back into the attic ( which this is the cable you could already have run if you want to get ahead) or if you want all cables ran outside you could take all cables to the ground location and installer could install splitter there. To answer your next question you dont need a ac outlet in attic but if one is available the tech could use this for a place to put the 21v pi (if so be sure it is not on the switch to were if the switch is off the outlet is off), but the pi can be placed on a outlet behind the receiver so this is one to just use your own judgement on, do you want it out of sight out of mind, or do you want it easily accessible for troubleshooting later on, either way will be fine. Also word of note, unless you have the proper compression tool and compression fittings just run the cable and let the installer prep and apply the fittings.


----------



## rcans2 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks for your reply - much appreciated


----------

